# Ungarn Plattensee



## Jockel13883 (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo Boardies, ich fahre vom 3. bis 17. september mit zwei Freunden nach Siofok am Plattensee. Wir wollen dort natürlich auch angeln, allerdings waren wir noch nie dort und wissen nur, dass das wasser in dieser Gegend wohl sehr flach ist.#q Nun frage ich euch, wo kann man dort denn tieferes Wasser finden? Gibts da nen Hafen mit Fahrrinne für größere Schiffe oder gar eine Mole? Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar, will ja nich als Schneider wieder zurückkommen.


----------



## angeltreff (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*

Nutze bitte mal die Suchfunktion, zum Balaton wurde schon viel geschrieben. In Siofok gibt es einen Hafen und eine kleine Mole, wo man recht leidlich angeln kann. Es ist nur alles voller Touris und die Fänge halten sich auch in Grenzen. Der Balaton ist nicht gerade ein fischreiches Gewässer.


----------



## Jockel13883 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*

Ich hätte mir nur etwas aktuellere Informationen erhofft. Vielleicht war ja jemand diese Jahr schon dort und kann mir von seinen Erfahrungen berichten.


----------



## Steinbeisser (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*

Hallo Jockel..........


Ich bin gestern vom Balaton zurück, und kann sagen das der See anglerisch sehr interessant ist. Aber ich kann leider nur für das Südufer keine Angaben machen, da wir uns in der Gegend um Keszthely aufhielten.
Hauptsächlich fingen wir haufenweise Karpfen. Unser letzter Versuch auf Wels war auch sehr schnell erfolgreich, aber leider untermaßig. Hätten wir es nur eher versucht. 

MfG Steinbeisser


----------



## angeltreff (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*

Erzähl mal mehr, ich halte den See (bisher?) für uninteressant. War 2001 dort und "tote Hose". Wenn Du ein Paar Bilder hast wird bestimmt auch was für das Magazin draus.


----------



## Jockel13883 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*

Danke für deine Antwort Steinbeißer, die hat mir nach all dem negativen was ich lesen musste etwas Mut gemacht.


----------



## Steinbeisser (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Erzähl mal mehr, ich halte den See (bisher?) für uninteressant. War 2001 dort und "tote Hose". Wenn Du ein Paar Bilder hast wird bestimmt auch was für das Magazin draus.


 
Wir hatten einen Urlaub mit Kind und Kegel am Balaton geplant, und das Angeln stand für uns nur im Hintergrund. Der Ort Vonyarcvashegy war unser Domizil. Dieser hat eine sehr schöne und gepflegte Strandanlage mit einer Wasserskianlage. Das Angeln ist dort erst ab 18.00 Uhr erlaubt. Als wir mit unseren Freunden und Famillie den Abend dort ausklingen ließen, beobachteten wir mehrere Angler die an der Uferbefestigung standen. Nächsten Abend standen wir mit unseren Ruten ebenfalls dort.
Die erfolgreichste Methode ist mit einer Futterkorbmontage. Anfütterrungsteig mit Vanilliearoma war unser Favorit. Am Haken kam Mais aus der Dose.
So weit wie möglich auswerfen, Bissanzeiger (Kunstoffring) auf die Schnur und vom "Fresstempel" der 5m hinter uns lag zwei Bier geholt. An einem Abend (3,5 Std.) fingen wir insgesamt 10 Karpfen. 2 davon landeten in der Pfanne, der Rest ging zurück ins Wasser. Schonmaß ist dort 30 cm. 
Unser Nachwuchs angelte mit Wurm (Posenmontage), und hatten oft so Babywelse am Haken.
Am letzten Abend versuchte es mein Mitstreiter mit Köderfisch und hatte so einen ca. 35 cm Wels am Haken.
Da der Balaton sehr groß ist hat man sicher nicht überall Erfolg. Uns hatte es gewundert, das wir trotz Bade-Wasserskibetrieb solche Erfolge hatten.

MfG Steinbeisser#h


----------



## angeltreff (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*

Ich war irgendwo Mitte Nordufer, die Namen kann man sich ja nicht merken (nicht mal aussprechen).  Schilfgürtel, Steg - eigentlich perfekt und die Montagen haben wir teilweise sogar mit dem Boot ausgebracht (100 bis 150 m vom Ufer). Aber wie gesagt, alle sehr bescheiden.
Aber es war eine schöne Gegend, ein billiger Urlaub - mal sehen ob ich mal wieder dort Urlaub mache. Und dann klappt es vielleicht.


----------



## Steinbeisser (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war irgendwo Mitte Nordufer, die Namen kann man sich ja nicht merken (nicht mal aussprechen).  Schilfgürtel, Steg - eigentlich perfekt und die Montagen haben wir teilweise sogar mit dem Boot ausgebracht (100 bis 150 m vom Ufer). Aber wie gesagt, alle sehr bescheiden.
> Aber es war eine schöne Gegend, ein billiger Urlaub - mal sehen ob ich mal wieder dort Urlaub mache. Und dann klappt es vielleicht.


 
Na, so billig wie 2001 ist es jetzt nicht mehr. Aber immer noch erschwinglich. An unseren Strand in Vonyarcvashegy waren die Preise ok und das Personal freundlich, was nicht überall der Fall ist. Schilfgürtel, Steg heißt nicht immer Fisch. Wie gesagt, an unserem Strand war noch Bade.-Wasserskibetrieb und wir haben trotzdem sehr gut gefangen. Die maßigen Karpfen haben wir am Tresen hinter uns abgegeben. Fischsuppe wurde dort gezaubert. Merkt Euch mal den unaussprechlichen Ortsnamen "Vonyarcvashegy" und versucht mal linker Hand euer Glück. Eigentlich ist es erst ab 18.00 Uhr erlaubt zu Angeln, aber wir haben es trotzdem manchmal schon 2 Std. eher versucht ohne das sich jemand daran störte.

MfG Steinbeisser#h


----------



## heinzrch (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*

wie ist denn die aktuelle Situation (Preise) mit den Angelscheinen am Balaton ?
Ich war das letzte Mal Mitte 90 dort, und habe ebenfalls gut gefangen. Damals mit Boot und Hartmais auf Karpfen direkt vorm Schilfgürtel auf ca. 1,5 m.


----------



## Steinbeisser (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist denn die aktuelle Situation (Preise) mit den Angelscheinen am Balaton ?
> Ich war das letzte Mal Mitte 90 dort, und habe ebenfalls gut gefangen. Damals mit Boot und Hartmais auf Karpfen direkt vorm Schilfgürtel auf ca. 1,5 m.


 
Wir haben uns immer 3 Tageskarten gekauft. Sie kosteten 2000 Forint+ eine einmalige "Lizenz" von 1000 Forint. Es ist möglich das länger gültige Angelscheine vielleicht günstiger sind. Für einen Euro bekommt man derzeit ca. 245 Forint.

MfG Steinbeisser


----------



## antonio (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*

Wocenkarte 2500,- forint
staatliche Lizens 1000,- forint (gilt1 Jahr)
Bootsangeln sehr von Vorteil
Wenn Du in Siofok bist fahre nach Zamardi dort geht die Fähre nach Tihany n den Häfen geht Zander sehr gut.
Nordufer ist aber besser als das Südufer

Gruß Antonio


----------



## Jockel13883 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*

Danke für den Tip mit Tihany, da wollten wir eh mal nen Versuch starten aber eher auf Friedfisch, aber wo du grad was von Zandern sagst, werden wir es auch mal auf die Stachelritter versuchen.


----------



## Steinbeisser (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*

Hier noch ein paar Pics, wie gewünscht. Zu sehen ist unsere Angelstelle, sowie wie es dahinter aussieht (Fresstempel). Man sieht das es durchaus eine belebte Ecke ist, und wir trotzdem gute Fänge hatten.

ps. alle untermaßigen Fische wurden zurückgesetzt.

MfG Steinbeisser


----------



## Steinbeisser (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*

Mist was habe ich gemacht. Ich versuche es nochmal.

MfG Steinbeisser


----------



## Jockel13883 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*

Kann mir jemand auch was zur Köderbeschaffung am Balaton sagen?  Wie siehts zum Beispiel mit Würmern und Maden aus, sind die in den Angelläden in Siofok problemlos zu bekommen? Danke im Vorraus


----------



## moritzudo (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*

Hallo!

Ich fahre heuer im August bereits zum 30. Mal (und das mit 37 !!!) nach Balatonlelle zum Angeln. Also die Köder sind ganz einfach in den Angelläden erhältlich. Ich würde Dir empfehlen bei Würmer und Maden (1Pkg. kostet ca. 30 Cent) gleich mehr zu kaufen, denn es ist mit schon öfters passiert, dass es dann 2 tage keine Maden gegeben hat. Nicht zu kaufen bekommst du Tauwürmer und Köderfische (sind aber seht leicht zu fangen). Fertigfutter, Boilie, Mais ist alles im Fischgeschäft vorhanden, ich habe mir aber meist mein eigenes Anfütterungsmittel mitgenommen, und gut damit gefangen. Da letztes Jahr im Frühjahr zigtausende  Zander und Karpfen ausgestzt wurden, bekommt man auf Maden (mit der Pose) immer wieder kleine Zander und Karpfen als Beifang. Ich wünsche allen Anglern schöne Ferien und super Fänge. Ist ein echt tolles Forum.
LG aus Wien Udo#h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*

...kannst in Sifok auch nen Angeltörn auf den See buchen...zum Zander und Aal angeln...nicht schlecht...kostet mit Verpflegung 30 Euro glaub ich...in der Touristiformation zu buchen....


----------



## Jockel13883 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ungarn Plattensee*

Danke für die Antworten, werde mich mal über den Törn informieren, hört sich sehr interessant an.


----------

